# Macrography - Kiwi



## David900924 (Aug 8, 2011)

I forget I bought my kiwi a week ago, luckily still fresh n hard, n tasty as well after I play with it 


1.


IMG_7484 by David900924, on Flickr


2.


IMG_7476 by David900924, on Flickr


3.


IMG_7460 by David900924, on Flickr


4.


IMG_7458 by David900924, on Flickr


5.


IMG_7426 by David900924, on Flickr


6.


IMG_7422 by David900924, on Flickr


7.


IMG_7410 by David900924, on Flickr


8.


IMG_7384 by David900924, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 8, 2011)

#4,7 are the ones that grab me here. Good light, comp and dof. The others are not as inspiring IMO.


----------



## David900924 (Aug 8, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> #4,7 are the ones that grab me here. Good light, comp and dof. The others are not as inspiring IMO.



thanks


----------

